# Anybody going this weekend?



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody plans on putting out those outriggers this weekend. I can't wait anymore!!!!!!! Any report on the ol wahoo bite? THink we will give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We are planning on it Saturday........Depending on the weather of course.

Gonna troll for a couple of hours out past the edge and bottom bump back in. Man I hope it's pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

TEAM RECESS will be out there with you on saturday. But plans will take us to the steps are farther south to blue water and temp changes. We ran out 45 miles tuesday an did not see any signs of life yet. :bangheadTurned out to be a bottom day. Report is in offshoe section. Gene


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope to see you out there somewhere.

27' Triton - White Hull and the outriggers spread.


----------

